
Lane bias: Why some Olympic swimmers may have gotten an unfair advantage - timmytokyo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/09/01/these-charts-clearly-show-how-some-olympic-swimmers-may-have-gotten-an-unfair-advantage/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_swimadvantage-wb-850am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
ravi6000
Olympic pool may have a design flaw giving higher lanes an advantage, look at
this video : [http://adf.ly/1ddj03](http://adf.ly/1ddj03)

